# Salad with Bleu Cheese Dressing for Mother's Day



## swinchen (May 7, 2009)

Hi All,

So my mom had a special request for mothers day... 
1) Sweedish Meatballs w/ Egg noodles
2) Salad with Bleu Cheese Dressing.

Ok, so I would like to make a homemade dressing.  Does anyone have any stellar concoctions?

Also I would like to make the salad itself special.  What sort of goodies do you think would go nicely in this type of salad?   I am thinking maybe candied pecans and pear...   I am not sure.   Any suggestions would be great!

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## kitchenelf (May 7, 2009)

For the bleu cheese salad I would suggest using a wedge of iceberg and topping the wedge with the dressing, chopped crispy bacon, chives, and a few grape tomatoes.  Here is my dressing recipe:
    a bit more than 1/2 cup mayo
  1/4 cup sour cream
  1/3 cup buttermilk
1 tsp white vinegar or lemon juice

  1/4 tsp garlic powder
  pinch white pepper
  pinch kosher salt
  1/2 cup bleu cheese crumbles

Make this the day before.  I don't see the pears matching very well with the bleu cheese though nor the candied pecans - JMHO though.  If there was a basic red wine vinaigrette dressing used with bleu cheese crumbles versus a full-blown bleu cheese dressing...that combination would work much better.  I do something like that and even add blueberries to it.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (May 7, 2009)

I agree that pears and nuts (I would use walnuts)
paired (pun there?) with some good lettuce are 
perfect for bleu cheese dressing.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (May 7, 2009)

i think any sweet fruit goes great with bleu cheese....pears, apples, grapes, cranberries, etc

we have served a cheese platter of strong bleu and stilton cheeses with slices of pear and grapes

we often make a salad of craisens, pears, apples, romaine, and bleu cheese topped with a maple balsamic dressing and candied almond slivers....very tasty (that doesnt seem to match you requirements perfectly, but you could adjust it)

seems like you can find a salad that contains cranberries, nuts and bleu cheese in almost any restaurant these days


----------



## swinchen (May 7, 2009)

Thanks all for the suggestions.

ooo apple sounds good too.   I think what I will do when I candy the walnuts is put a touch of cayenne pepper to make them just a little spicy.  I think the sweet of the fruit (and sugar glaze on the nuts) and the creaminess of the dress would compliment that nicely.

I. admittedly, am not a huge fan of bleu cheese dressing...  so this is an interesting challenge for me.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (May 7, 2009)

there is an easy way to make you a fan of bleu cheese....first, find some good quality bleu....personally, i find the cheap, pre-crumbled stuff at the store to be dry and not that great...if you can find a good, sharp and CREAMY bleu cheese, it will be perfect

now, take a bite, and follow it almost immediatly with a fresh & sweet grape/pear/apple....maybe have a bit of port with it? i could eat that all day!

ps - i really like the idea of adding spice to your salad


----------



## kitchenelf (May 7, 2009)

TheNoodleIncident said:


> i think any sweet fruit goes great with bleu cheese....pears, apples, grapes, cranberries, etc
> 
> we have served a cheese platter of strong bleu and stilton cheeses with slices of pear and grapes
> 
> ...


 
I also agree that all of the fruit you mentioned goes GREAT with bleu cheese.  It's just the dressing that I don't see the fruit going with.  The balsamic dressing with the bleu cheese crumbles - PERFECTION!  The bleu cheese DRESSING with fruit...not so much   I think more savory i.e., the bacon, chives, and tomatoes.


----------



## swinchen (May 7, 2009)

Is there a particular brand of bleu you recommend?  I live in a rather rural area so my cheese selection is pretty much limited to the local grocery stores specialty cheese section.

Thanks!


----------



## linicx (May 7, 2009)

I think Roquefort is much better than Blue Cheese,. 

I like to add tomato, green pepper, onion, hard boiled eggs, cheese, and black olives and croutons to my salads. If I make a really big salad I also add ham, turkey, chicken and shrimp. 

MY salad dressing is a little different

Roquefort (no set amount - add amount that you like)
I cup Mayo
1 tablespoon whipping cream
1/2 tablespoon of fresh lemon juice. 
--> No salt or pepper

Mix the ingredients together. If you think the dressing is too thick add milk 1 TEASPOON at a time, and mix well after each addition. Regrigerate 3-4 hours or overnight in a sealed jar.  

Optional: 1/4 teaspoon of * granluated * garlic.  (Not gralic salt or gralic powder.} If you do not have granulated garlic ignore this.  .

I am sure a chef can explain it better, but my opinion is the Roquefort is a softer cheese that has a flavor that is subtle yet distinct..It is good served with a white wine that is not too dry. .


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (May 8, 2009)

your grocery store's cheese selection should have a nice bleu for eating (the pre-crumbled stuff should be fine for salads)....i would ask the person behind the counter for a suggestion....if they don't know what they are talking about (which is prob likely), any bleu that is sold in a whole chunk/wedge is bound to be better than the other stuff....also, sometimes you can tell which ones are creamier just by looking at them

get a small piece and try it


----------



## Constance (May 8, 2009)

I add crumbled bleu cheese to Miracle Whip (it's tangier than mayo) and add a dash of Worchester sauce and a squeeze of lemon. Add a little freshly cracked black pepper if you like. Thin to desired consistancy with a tiny bit of milk.


----------



## freefallin1309 (May 8, 2009)

linicx said:


> I think Roquefort is much better than Blue Cheese,.
> 
> I like to add tomato, green pepper, onion, hard boiled eggs, cheese, and black olives and croutons to my salads. If I make a really big salad I also add ham, turkey, chicken and shrimp.
> 
> ...




I agree, Roquefort is my favorite as well.  But it's certainly a much stronger flavored blue than most and not to everyone's palate  I can't give away my DW's secrets, but she wont use all Roquefort in her dressing, she uses some of a more subtle blue mixed in so the Roquefort doesn't overpower it.

I like the sound of your salad too, except black olives .. not to my taste I'm afraid


----------



## ChefJune (May 8, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> For the bleu cheese salad I would suggest using a wedge of iceberg and topping the wedge with the dressing, chopped crispy bacon, chives, and a few grape tomatoes. Here is my dressing recipe:
> a bit more than 1/2 cup mayo
> 1/4 cup sour cream
> 1/3 cup buttermilk
> ...


 This dressing sounds great!  I usually sprinkle the blue cheese over one of my vinaigrettes rather than the full blown creamy dressing. I find that Dijon mustart whisked into a vinaigrette mimics the cream wo the fat.



> I don't see the pears matching very well with the bleu cheese though nor the candied pecans - JMHO though.


 Gee... I consider pears and blue cheese a classic combination! [We have that for dessert on a regular basis!]  I do prefer toasted walnuts with pears and blue cheese, tho.


----------



## ChefJune (May 8, 2009)

linicx said:


> I think Roquefort is much better than Blue Cheese,.
> 
> .....I am sure a chef can explain it better, but my opinion is the Roquefort is a softer cheese that has a flavor that is subtle yet distinct..It is good served with a white wine that is not too dry. .


 
Linicx, Roquefort IS blue cheese, but not all blue cheese is Roquefort!   and its classic wine pairing is Sauternes, the sweetest of all French white wines. 

I too, prefer Roquefort over most other blue cheeses, but there are quite a few that are also tasty, altho not the same as Roquefort.  My favorite domestic blue cheese is Point Reyes Blue from Marin County, CA.


----------



## freefallin1309 (May 8, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Linicx, Roquefort IS blue cheese, but not all blue cheese is Roquefort!




Lol, I didn't catch that at first.


----------



## chefkathleen (May 8, 2009)

and true Roquefort can only be made in Roquefort France. IMHO.


----------



## msmofet (May 8, 2009)

*Blue Cheese Dip/Dressing* 

Danish blue cheese - 1/2 lb. - softened
Cream cheese - 8 oz. - softened
Sour cream - 16 oz. - room temp
Bacon (to taste) - fried, drained, and chopped small 

Add all ingredients to processor and pulse till well mixed. Refrigerate several hours or overnight. Serve as dip or as salad dressing. 

*Mixed Tossed Salad 

*Romaine lettuce
Red leaf lettuce
Boston and/or Bib lettuce
Escarole
Dandelion greens
Watercress
Arugula
Mescaline greens (baby wild greens)
Baby spinach
Radicchio

Tear and wash above greens into bite size pieces; spin dry. 

Red cabbage - Shred Red cabbage on mandolin type slicer or slice very thin with knife. 
Carrot - peel skin off; then using peeler shave carrot.
Black olives
Cherry or Grape tomatoes
Red onion - thinly sliced 

Dress with Blue Cheese Dressing.


----------



## linicx (May 8, 2009)

The last blue cheese I bought at a grocer was Athenos bramd, a Wisconsin product. It is a little sharp for my tastes, but overall it is a not a bad blue cheese when mixed in a dressing. .

On of my all time favorte dressings is Kraft branded Catalina Dressiong with blue cheese crumbles sprinkled liberally over the dressing. .Many of the traditional blue cheese/Roquefort lovers like this too.


----------



## msmofet (May 8, 2009)

has anyone had Maytag Blue cheese? i think it's the only blue cheese made in the USA. it is so mild and creamy you can eat it like table cheese. i love it. i have found it in a Shop-Rite and at a whole foods.


----------



## ChefJune (May 8, 2009)

msmofet said:


> has anyone had Maytag Blue cheese? i think it's the only blue cheese made in the USA. it is so mild and creamy you can eat it like table cheese. i love it. i have found it in a Shop-Rite and at a whole foods.


 
There are _MANY_ blue cheeses now made in US, Msmofet.  but Maytag was among the first ones.

Without thinking, I can safely name:
Point Reyes Blue
Rothkase Buttermilk Blue
Oregonzola
Oregon Blue Cheese (there's a company in Oregon that ONLY makes blue cheeses -- at least 5 different ones!)
Capriole
Deep Ellum Blue
Hubbardston Blue
and there are at least thirty (yes, 30!) more I am sure.


----------



## ChefJune (May 8, 2009)

> Mescaline greens (baby wild greens)


Please don't call it that!  the mixed lettuces is known as "Mesclun."  Mescaline is/was a famous intoxicant from the 60's.......


----------



## msmofet (May 8, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Please don't call it that! the mixed lettuces is known as "Mesclun." Mescaline is/was a famous intoxicant from the 60's.......


----------



## freefallin1309 (May 8, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Please don't call it that!  the mixed lettuces is known as "Mesclun."  Mescaline is/was a famous intoxicant from the 60's.......




I think they used to used Mescaline to detox heroin addicts too.


----------



## msmofet (May 8, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> There are _MANY_ blue cheeses now made in US, Msmofet. but Maytag was among the first ones.
> 
> Without thinking, I can safely name:
> Point Reyes Blue
> ...


 thank you.

there was a cheese i used to buy from a farm in new jersey that was imported from france i think (many years ago), it was a blend of blue cheese and brie. i can't remember the name but the farm for some reason could no longer import it. do you know of this cheese?


----------



## chefkathleen (May 8, 2009)

For store bought Blue dressing I like LightHouse. In the produce section.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 8, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Gee... I consider pears and blue cheese a classic combination! [We have that for dessert on a regular basis!] I do prefer toasted walnuts with pears and blue cheese, tho.


 
I pair pears and bleu cheese quite often - it's the full-blown bleu cheese *dressing* and adding pears to that salad that is off-putting to me.  But pears and blue cheese are a match made in heaven!!!!!!!!!!  ...you can throw in a few blueberries too!


----------



## msmofet (May 8, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> I pair pears and bleu cheese quite often - it's the full-blown bleu cheese *dressing* and adding pears to that salad that is off-putting to me. But pears and blue cheese are a match made in heaven!!!!!!!!!! ...you can throw in a few blueberries too!


 i like blue cheese and a tart apple like a mac or jazz.


----------

